
GoDaddy Will Not Run a Super Bowl Ad for the First Time in 12 Years – Adweek - moonka
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/godaddy-will-not-run-super-bowl-ad-first-time-12-years-168687
======
pammadore
I agree with GoDaddy. Much cheaper marketing.

